# LIBERTY Badge-prewar Schwinn



## PlasticNerd (Feb 8, 2018)

Looking for a 7 or better quality Liberty badge for my Motorbike, Thanks, Gary


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Feb 8, 2018)

Pm sent


----------



## Boxtubebob (Feb 10, 2018)

PlasticNerd said:


> View attachment 750812 Looking for a 7 or better quality Liberty badge for my




Nice looking bike.
I have it's twin i had breakfast with Tyler yesterday he one of the good guy.
Thanks for getting him in touch with me.


----------



## PlasticNerd (Feb 10, 2018)

Glad you met !!!


----------



## PlasticNerd (Feb 16, 2018)

Olympics bump, going for the gold!!! Anyone have one???


----------



## REC (Feb 17, 2018)

pm sent


----------



## PlasticNerd (Mar 15, 2018)

Still looking, bump it .


----------



## azbug-i (Mar 15, 2018)

I might have one


----------



## rustystone2112 (Mar 15, 2018)

will this work for you?


----------



## PlasticNerd (Mar 16, 2018)

rustystone2112 said:


> will this work for you?
> 
> View attachment 771081
> 
> View attachment 771082



Was hoping for a bit of paint on it, but it’s very clean. Pm me with an asking price . Thx.


----------



## ohdeebee (Mar 17, 2018)




----------



## Kickstand3 (Mar 18, 2018)

My dads old bike has a Liberty badge , but I’m pretty sure it’s not pre war is there a difference?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

